# In Search of Weller Kar-Bike



## heidiweller (Dec 1, 2016)

I am married in the family of Weller. Weller Kar-Bike was made in the 40s here in WI. They were made for kids and kids with disabilities. Does anyone have one? Also I am looking for extra parts.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2016)

Welcome to the CABE!!!!!


----------



## heidiweller (Dec 1, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!!!!!



Thanks! I am in search of a bike


----------



## heidiweller (Dec 1, 2016)

If anyone is interested in selling one I am searching for one for Christmas. Email me! Hmsvec@icloud.com


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-1940s-KAR-BIKE-PEDAL-CAR-QUAD-BIKE-HIGH-GRADE-CONDITION-BICYCLE-TOY-/311730019772?hash=item48948e9dbc:g:n4kAAOSwcUBYE7Rd&nma=true&si=IrM2jnHwpVlMcid0zB87lJ3s34k%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kar...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/kar-bike.72033/

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/kar-bike.72033/#post-446412


----------



## erik021800 (Oct 31, 2018)

Here are some pictures of various Weller Kar-Bikes.


----------



## erik021800 (Nov 2, 2018)

Kar-bike in blue.


----------



## heidiweller (Apr 1, 2019)

I am interested in them!


----------



## Bettyegirl (Oct 30, 2020)

heidiweller said:


> I am married in the family of Weller. Weller Kar-Bike was made in the 40s here in WI. They were made for kids and kids with disabilities. Does anyone have one? Also I am looking for extra parts. View attachment 390561


----------



## Bettyegirl (Oct 30, 2020)

Looking to sell.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 31, 2020)

Bettyegirl said:


> Looking to sell.



I live near Warren, MI and I am interested in the Weller Kar Bike you have for sale. Please email me nicklemi@yahoo.com
Tyson


----------

